# Sleep well Bailey Boo



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Bailey. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Bailey was beautiful. 

Godspeed Bailey.


----------



## Liv (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you x


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss - Sleep softly beautiful Bailey


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

What a beauty...so sorry for your loss, you are in my thoughts!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

My sincere condolences on your loss.
We are here for you as you need to grieve.


Max


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am sorry so sorry for your loss of Bailey. You did give him a gift of loving unselfishness to allow him to run free.


----------



## Liv (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you, its so hard...


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

What handsome boy, sorry for your loss.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

What a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss of your companion.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

so sorry...how beautiful he was. You did the right thing.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Liv (Jun 27, 2011)

@ Pudden: Thank you I needed to hear that


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss . . . may your memories of Bailey comfort you in the days ahead.


----------



## Liv (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope so, right now they are tearing me apart. x


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Its so hard when we have to say goodbye. I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Sweet Bailey.


----------



## Liv (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you all x


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

So sorry for your loss, it's never long enough...... But we take our responsibility seriously and though the hardest, it was the kindest
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## the S team (Dec 8, 2009)

So so sorry. Holding you close in thought and prayer. It is so hard. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So terribly sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby. You gave Bailey the greatest gift of all, you have allowed peace even as it tears you apart. Our thoughts are with you. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. I remember your sig pictures and Bailey's story, so sorry you lost such a beautiful and young boy. Hugs.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy (Oct 2, 2013)

This breaks my heart ... you have given the most sacrificial gift of love to let him be free while your heart yearns for nothing more than to have him by your side forever.

There must be a very special place in God's heart for our goldies -- every one is an angel from the day they arrive until the day they leave us.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Bailey Boo was beautiful! So very sorry for your loss!


----------



## gmammad (May 31, 2013)

My thought and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Letting them go when the time comes is so terribly hard. We know it is the right thing to do, but it still hurts like fire. Your boy is so very lucky that you found the strength and courage to set him free.

Peace be with you.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Goodbye, sweet Bailey. You are a beautiful dog, well loved and you loved well in return. May your people find peace in the peace they gave you. You are missed.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

It is heartbreaking to lose such a precious boy. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss - letting them go is so very difficult, but also the greatest gift of love when they are suffering. Run free, sweet Bailey.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Bailey is truly loved and will be waiting for you at the Bridge.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Liv (Jun 27, 2011)

Tough night tonight, coming home to an empty house was heartbreaking. 1 day at a time...


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Please share some stories about Bailey when you are ready. We are all here for you. He was such a handsome boy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Bailey  such a beautiful boy. Losing a golden best friend really is heartbreaking, and so many of us understand. Time will help to ease your pain a little. Take care.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. I must have missed your posts, what happened?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Liv*

I am so very sorry about sweet Bailey!
I've added Bailey to the 2013 Golden Ret. Rainbow Bridge List!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-24.html#post3776441


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry. It is such a hard time and as you said one day at a time is the only way. Bailey was so handsome and obviously very well loved.


----------



## Liv (Jun 27, 2011)

So today we had a little ceremony for Bailey. I bought a plant called 'Acacia Baileyanna' and we buried a box of his things, his bones and his thundershirt which he loved to wear during fireworks, his boots we bought him for the woodland which is full of stinging nettles, and I saved a little fur that they shaved from his leg, which we put in an envelope. I placed the plant in a new pot on top, so next year when I'm having my morning tea on the swing chair he will be next to me. In my head I spoke to Bailey and sent him on, telling him to be free and I feel better. Nothing stops you missing them though. 

We found out about Baileys heart murmur from his first visit to the vets for his fist injections. It was bad and we always knew it would get him one day. He did very well for a long time, but these last few months he went down hill quite quickly. We chose not to fill him full of drugs only to give us a few more months with him. As his breathing became laboured we knew it was time. We owed it to him. 
Bailey was beautiful inside and out, his heart may not have worked properly but it was golden. He loved everyone he met, he never snarled or growled, he barely barked. He was a bit fragile, frightened of fireworks, thunder, even heavy rain would make him anxious. It was a problem at times but he couldn't help it. He wasn't a greedy dog, wasn't interested in treats really and never ever begged. Our cats loved him and he was gentle with all of them. He was our daughters best friend, he would sit right next to her if she was being told off and would lay outside her room if she was upset. 
We had troubled times with him, but the good outweighed the inconvenience of the bad. And now we would do anything to have him here with us. 
Even at the end he wagged his tail.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

You made me cry with your last post. I am so sorry. Did not know it was heart murmur that took him away from you so young. Hugs.
Run Bailey boy, run free and fast!


----------



## FAL guy (Jun 11, 2012)

Please accept my sincere condolences on the loss of your precious Bailey. What a beautifu dog and companion he was.

There are many of us here in this same "club". We didn't ask to join but were readily accepted when we lost our best friends. The regulars here are incredible people full of kindness and compassion. Take advantage of this as there will be a time when it seems no one you know understands the volume of your grief, but these fine people do. I know Bailey rests in your heart and he will be with you always.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Such a stunning boy!! I am so sorry my sincerest thoughts and sympathy to you


----------



## Rileys Mom (Dec 23, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your sweet boy. My heart breaks for you. Bailey, run free at the bridge sweet boy and know that you and your family will be reunited one day.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Bailey run free with the angels at the bridge RIP sweet boy.


----------



## ChoppersMOM (Nov 23, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. It's hard no matter the cause, it's extremely hard when we feel like they were taken all too prematurely. One day at a time is right! I wish we could all tell you that it gets easier... some days it is, some days you think of them and can't see through the tears! That's how we know they're thinking of us too! God bless!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Sleep softly sweet Bailey!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

